# New plants (micro swords)



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Just got some more of the only thing you can put with P's...more plants. Trying to get a good ground cover plant. I almost went with baby tears but liked the looks of these. Couple pics of the big guys checkn out the new plants and the black hair alge thats growing on my drift wood. I personally think it looks good. It grows on some plants but I'm always weedn this tank out anyway. Messn with my camera so exposure is all over and some are outta focus.

View attachment 160334


View attachment 160335


View attachment 160336


View attachment 160337


View attachment 160338


View attachment 160339


View attachment 160340


View attachment 160341


----------



## six piranhas (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I really like micro sword.
But I think they would spread out and grow much better if you painstakingly pulled them apart in about 5-6 leaf clumps, and planted them in a bigger area that you want them to cover


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

thats a awesome tank real natural look to it


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

nice set up, and that thing in the driftwood looks nice making it more natural..


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Very Nice tank....Love the natural look.


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Jan 10, 2008)

Ibanez247 said:


> Just got some more of the only thing you can put with P's...more plants. Trying to get a good ground cover plant. I almost went with baby tears but liked the looks of these. Couple pics of the big guys checkn out the new plants and the black hair alge thats growing on my drift wood. I personally think it looks good. It grows on some plants but I'm always weedn this tank out anyway. Messn with my camera so exposure is all over and some are outta focus.
> 
> View attachment 160334
> 
> ...


i have a quick question for ya. what kinda sand is that? i currently have pool filter sand n wanna have plants grow like urs. what kinda gravel/sand/soil is good? do i have to remove my sand n puit other stuff?


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

That is a very nice tank. What are the big plants in the backround, back left and top right.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

rickstsi said:


> That is a very nice tank. What are the big plants in the backround, back left and top right.


I believe the plant on the left is an Amazon sword, and the plant on top right seems to be _Hygrophila difformis_

The substrate looks like play sand


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

very nice! makes me want to try and give real plants a go again.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Yes its just play sand. The large swords are amazons and the stuff floating are water sprites. Not sure of the scientific name for the sprite. It can be planted in the soil or let it float. My LFS had some floating in a display tank and he gave me some cause it was overgrown. That has been removed and my tank has been rearanged due to my P's getn bigger and they need the extra space. That large stump I removed as well. Ill never go back to fake plants after tryn the real thing. Fish seem to like it better to they actaully hide the stuff.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

does it have a thin leaf structure? -It looked a bit thicker than water sprite, or _Ceratopteris thalictroides_. That is why I said it was _H. difformis_. Similar in color and leaf structure, but the water sprite has much thinner leaves


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

The stuff floating is Indian fern (Ceratopteris cornuta). Got crap loads of it in my tank. http://www.plantgeek.net/images/plantpics/ccornuta.jpg

Anyone want some?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

thanks for the correction! cool. I just couldn't place that one hah


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

For some reason, its not to popular. Grows great in low light tanks, wither planted or floating.


----------

